# Picture in Picture



## waxdonuts (May 29, 2002)

I have my 222 in single mode. I can get the picture in picture to display but cannot get the side-by-side display. I cycle the "PIP" button with no luck.

I have software version 301.

Several reviews have said the side-by-side is possible with the 222.

Is anyone else able to get the side-by-side display?

Thanks!

George


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

I've had the 222 for about two weeks now. Have not found a way to go side by side.

How is the unit working for you? Any problems?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Let me check to see if this is active in rev 301.

You likely will have to wait for the next software update.


----------



## DishSubLA (Apr 9, 2006)

The 222 does not currently support side-by-side. We will also be getting our USB external HDD later than the 622 and 722 folks (we get it some time in December, I think). 

Also, the 222 does not currently have TWC Weather App. Obviously, Dish released the 222 before it was ready for prime time. However, Dish will no doubt be sending a whole lot of software downloads, so maybe we will have a feature rich 222 by the end of the year.


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

DishSubLA said:


> The 222 does not currently support side-by-side. We will also be getting our USB external HDD later than the 622 and 722 folks (we get it some time in December, I think).
> 
> Also, the 222 does not currently have TWC Weather App. Obviously, Dish released the 222 before it was ready for prime time. However, Dish will no doubt be sending a whole lot of software downloads, so maybe we will have a feature rich 222 by the end of the year.


That would be nice!


----------



## light (Aug 15, 2007)

DishSubLA said:


> We will also be getting our USB external HDD later than the 622 and 722 folks (we get it some time in December, I think).
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hi, DishSubLA,
> It's true that VIP222 has a usb port. But what an external usb HDD can be used for? It does not have DVR function cuurently.


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

I currently have a vip 211. I'm thinking of upgrading to a vip 222 or vip 722. Have there been any problems so far regarding the vip 222 or vip 722? Also, what do you guys mean side-by-side? Isn't it ths same as PIP?


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

satguy06 said:


> I currently have a vip 211. I'm thinking of upgrading to a vip 222 or vip 722. Have there been any problems so far regarding the vip 222 or vip 722? Also, what do you guys mean side-by-side? Isn't it ths same as PIP?


The PIP (Picture in Picture) places a small picture inside the large one on the screen. You can change the size or the location of the small picture, but it's always on top of the large picture. Would be more accurate to call it Picture on picture.

Side by side is exactly as it sounds. You have one picture beside another, both being fed by a different tuner. If it's like the side-by-side I have on my TV, you can adjust the size of the two pictures (make one larger while the other gets smaller). That would be nice so you can watch one complete picture without having another covering up part of the larger one. Hope that draws a clear picture.

As far as problems with the 222. It's a nice set. I have had problems with mine, but I think I am in a very small minority, and it might be some type of compatibility issue, and it only effects the SD output. Dish is actively working to try to come up with a solution.

I think that the 722 is too new to really hear of anything yet, although I assume its a 622 with a larger hard drive.


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

thanks Yoyo. Now, does the vip 222 have side by side, or just picture in picture?


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

satguy06 said:


> thanks Yoyo. Now, does the vip 222 have side by side, or just picture in picture?


At this point it's only PIP.


----------



## DishSubLA (Apr 9, 2006)

light said:


> DishSubLA said:
> 
> 
> > We will also be getting our USB external HDD later than the 622 and 722 folks (we get it some time in December, I think).
> ...


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

DishSubLA said:


> light said:
> 
> 
> > The USB port will be made to support the connection of external storage HDD, just like the current feature on the 622 and 722.
> ...


----------



## GregNico (May 13, 2008)

any new data on PIP performance would be appreciated. Can you do side by side of any 2 channels ( 2 hd ) I am getting installed in a few days with a 722 and a 222 for sole purpose of PIP and its different displays of sizing. Can it do side by side full screen ( stretching up and down) and normal aspect side by side?


----------



## GregNico (May 13, 2008)

Is it easy to flip the sound from one window to the other


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

GregNico said:


> any new data on PIP performance would be appreciated. Can you do side by side of any 2 channels ( 2 hd ) I am getting installed in a few days with a 722 and a 222 for sole purpose of PIP and its different displays of sizing. Can it do side by side full screen ( stretching up and down) and normal aspect side by side?


Think about this a second>>>>....

In order to get side by side both HD, both inputs would have to support HD.
Some HDTVs will only show HD on one side, no matter what inputs are used.

fred


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

fredinva said:


> Think about this a second>>>>....
> 
> In order to get side by side both HD, both inputs would have to support HD.
> Some HDTVs will only show HD on one side, no matter what inputs are used.
> ...


? The PIP is built into the box, and will have nothing to do with the TV as far as an operation stand point. The 722 will do PIP side by side HD on both tuners if it is in single mode. Also running the 722 in single mode allows you to use the tuner swap feature. That alows you to be watching say one program on one tuner, and another on the other tuner. Then when a commercial come on you can swap to the other tuner, and be able to rewind it's program if there is something interesting you want to see. IIRC the 222 only had one HD tuner sense it has no DVR (and if you think about it there is no need for two HD tuners in it) with th esecond tuner being SD.


----------

